# Mind your car at the trailhead



## MichaelJ (Nov 18, 2007)

A hiker's Subaru had its back window smashed at the upper Ethan Pond trailhead parking lot on Rte 302 (where you park for Ripley Falls as well) yesterday.

Remember: don't leave your wallet in the car, don't leave any expensive gear visible, and try to park in the more trafficked areas (this lot normally is, due to the Falls walk).


----------



## andyzee (Nov 18, 2007)

Some people really suck.


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 18, 2007)

The steep little road up to this parking lot isn't maintained in winter and was coated in ice, which makes it even more odd that someone would have done this. People do, indeed, suck. Fortunately, nothing was taken. Unfortunately, the back-seat passenger had a cold ride home.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 18, 2007)

What ticks me off is that you expect this kind of stuff in big cities and stuff, not in the mountains. Seems like in our times you can't get away from it anywhere.:evil: Thanks for the heads up, its good to know.


----------



## severine (Nov 18, 2007)

MichaelJ said:


> ... don't leave any expensive gear visible ...


Doesn't even have to be expensive.  My car was broken into once for a $40 radar detector.  There was nothing else of value in the vehicle, nor was anything else taken.  What a pain in the rear, too, since it was an older vehicle so no coverage for windows.


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 18, 2007)

At this point the belief is that they actually interrupted the perp. There was only one other vehicle in the lot, and it was parked directly next to the car, odd for an empty lot, especially one most people didn't try to drive up to due to the icy conditions, but instead stayed down low on 302. Unreal. Sad. Annoying.


----------



## David Metsky (Nov 19, 2007)

andyzee said:


> What ticks me off is that you expect this kind of stuff in big cities and stuff, not in the mountains.


If you expect that, you haven't been paying attention.  Trailhead breakins have been a problem  in the WMNF for decades - - they go in waves it seems.  I've never been hit in 25 years of trailhead parking but I know it's always a possibility.  Plan accordingly; don't leave valuables in the car and carry duct table and plastic sheeting just in case.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 19, 2007)

David Metsky said:


> If you expect that, you haven't been paying attention. Trailhead breakins have been a problem in the WMNF for decades - - they go in waves it seems. I've never been hit in 25 years of trailhead parking but I know it's always a possibility. Plan accordingly; don't leave valuables in the car and carry duct table and plastic sheeting just in case.


 
I've only been up to the Whites a couple of times, I'll be more careful from now on.


----------



## David Metsky (Nov 19, 2007)

andyzee said:


> I've only been up to the Whites a couple of times, I'll be more careful from now on.


Frankly, aside from not leaving obvious valuables in cars there's not much you can do.  Like I said, I've been parking at trailheads at least 20 times a year for the past 20 years and I've never been hit (knock on wood) but I know it's a possibility.


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 19, 2007)

I guess I've been lucky. We had a camper van and would often leave the camper van full of valuables but with none in clear view. It was always in the back of my mind that we could be broken into and lose a lot of stuff. We always tried to park at busy trailheads but we would sometimes end up at remote trailheads where we'd be the only vehicle. There' s no way to avoid leaving your camper at trailheads when you're traveling and want to hike. Not unless we upgrade to a big motorhome that can tow.


----------



## Breeze (Nov 19, 2007)

This stuff goes in waves.   The  same North Country miscreants who are hitting cars now  at trail heads will be hitting the ski resorts soon for  skiis, boards and whatever  else isn't nailed down or sat on.  

The  breathtaking beauty of  the northern Whites   just covers up  the  dark underbelly  of an easy welfare mentality and LOTS of a certain demographic who can't find or won't take gainful employment.   Theft and vandalism is easier in dark of night than working at Wally-world, and may be  more remunerative. 

I think the same mindset  works the world over.  If you are legit,  CYA  the best you can.  IF you aren't legit, whether you are in the sunbelt or the skibelt, there will be easy pickins, and  scum willing  to bottom feed.   

Breeze


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 19, 2007)

Not only trail heads and ski areas, this spring if you like to run any river in the north country, make sure there's nothing in your car where you put in, or where you'll end your trip.  Two summers in a row now my girlfriend's car has been almost broken in to!  Once, on the Pemi where you pull out at Robbin's Nest Road (Thornton, NH), they used a slim jim and cracked the window....... there was three or four singles on the rear floor, that must've been what they were after.

Can't stand people who steal!  :evil:


----------



## Skier75 (Nov 22, 2007)

Boy.... that garbage is still going on.... We hiked there once, and as we were pulling in, the rangers were putting notes on 6 cars that had their windows smashed out. Didn't really relax too well while hiking. The area didn't get hit again while we were there though.


----------



## NHpowderhound (Nov 24, 2007)

My car was hit in the Appalachia parking lot off Rt. 2 a number of years back. Ba$tards smashed my window AND popped my hood (looking for stashed gear or preformance parts). It was a winter hike up to Crag camp for a few nights. When I got down I had to shovel out the inside of my car. Grrrrrrrrr!

((*
*))NHPH


----------

